# My second generation of bow vices finally!



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

I had some time today so I made the adjustable bow vice I have been promising. This will allow you to set your string perfectly vertical to level or adjust rest height and set axis adjustments on your sight. This one is just a prototype and I expect the final version to be a bit more refined. I am going to use larger key stock than what I had. I used 1/2" and that yields minimal surface area for friction to hold the bow in place. I also did not have knobs of the correct thread so I had to use bolts in place of where knobs will be on the finished version. I want these to be completely tool free. I will have to wait for my order of knobs to come in before realizing the finished product. I think they will a be pretty nice tool. I will be taking and posting more photos as these come along.


----------



## uphunter15 (May 3, 2003)

Very nice Jason!!! Love the new design!!!


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Nice bow vise*

I like the nice welds, all square, simple design, knobs to cinch it down with no wrenches, small area taken up on bench. You have it all in that design. Great job!


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Iowa bullfrog (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm ready to order just tell me how much. Great design!


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

PM replied


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice:teeth:


----------



## starr06 (Sep 10, 2007)

Very nice how much


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

I sell them for $45 shipped


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Where do I pay?


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

I am not sure If I should post my paypal address on here publicly, anyone can PM for payment instructions, thanks, Jason


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

*more pics*

More pictures here, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=904465


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

*New parts!*

Here are the parts I got back from the machine shop today. Look pretty good I think


----------



## ozbillb (Dec 27, 2008)

I really like the look of this.
Order placed.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

Does that work on split limb bolt and paralell limbs? J/K It looks great I just might try to build one my self.


----------



## lbbf (Sep 27, 2006)

Got my vise in the other day. Works great! Very easy to adjust and seems to lock down plenty tight.


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

*Vices*

I have a couple more ready to go


----------



## C.REED (May 31, 2009)

Those vices look great


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

*Current version*

Pics of the current version


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Patriot777 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Sweet!*

Payment on the way!


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

spewingjason said:


> Pics of the current version


Any thought on the Items I emailed you for a trade for one of your Bow Vises/


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

*vices*

I have some ready to go. Let me know if anyone needs one, thanks


----------



## yet2getthebig1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I like that. Very simple, very efective. Nice.


----------



## Patriot777 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Got it!*

Looks Awesome, can't wait to try it out!


----------



## grizzatron (Jan 27, 2009)

Just want to give a bump to my good buddy jason and show everyone how the well the vice works. Put this up the other day and I must admit it makes it much easier to tinker with the bow. Lets face it - your bow isn't gonna tune itself. Everyone should get one!!!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Another bump. This vise rocks!


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

I want one of these vises I have sent pm and email. Please let me know how to send payment


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

I have replied to all PM's. My paypal is [email protected] for those wanting to purchase one now


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey Headhunter, I have replied to several of your PM's I don't know why you are not getting them


----------



## norcalkid (Jul 6, 2007)

Payment sent . thanks jason


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

*Vices*

I have a few ready to go, Jason


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hmm*

Some mods and you could mount it under the table saving space. Add some more beef to the clamp screws.....


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Lagrange said:


> Some mods and you could mount it under the table saving space. Add some more beef to the clamp screws.....


Great looking mods!


SCFox


----------



## James H (Feb 3, 2007)

Great looking vise, will send PM to order.


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

does it come in that color finish, the gray, or are other colors available, thanks.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

The big question is.
How much ?
I want one for my rv.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Marked


----------

